# Boot Brands to avoid



## snape (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to snowboarding and I need help navigating the brands. I'm looking for reasonable quality, I'm no triple diamond Pro snowboarder so have latest tech won't impact my skills at this time. At the same time, I don't need to impress my friends with high-end brand logos all over me.

I think DC, Burton and ThirtyTwo are well liked so if I find a deal on them I'll get them but are any of the following brands worth looking at?

Firefly, K2, Salomon, Ride.

I found a pair of FireFly boots for $80 bucks and I'm tempted to buy them.

-


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

If you’re just starting out, find something comfortable regardless of brand. Go try some on at a shop.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Of the ones mentioned I would have said avoid Firefly lol. 

Boots are the most important foundation of your gear. Don’t skimp here. Get to a shop with a boot fitter and try on as many pairs as you can until you find your perfect fit.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Go to a store, ask them to measure your feet and ask them to suggest a brad. Try and try more boots.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

I would avoid M3 in my opinion.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Fit >>> brand.

Why do you care about having/NOT having brand name gear? Who cares? As long as it works for you...

As for deals, if you're short on $$, still don't skimp on boots. Find something that works, maybe look for last season's stuff.

K2, Salomon and Ride all make quality boots, as well as those 3 you first mentioned. It's all about what fits.

Also most companies make a whole range of stuff, so if you are entry level, just get the entry-level boots in the lineup and that's that. Though I would suggest going a bit higher, maybe intermediate-rated stuff. It will give you more room to grow into. If you get boots that are too soft and floppy you might be looking to replace them after a season. I've had good success with my 32 Lashed when I was starting out. 4-5 seasons in I started yearning for something stiffer, so got the Tm-two. I like 32s because they fit my duck feet really well, but (and I don't even care if I sound like a broken record), you need to get boots that fit *YOU* well.


----------

